# 2016-2017 489 Family sponsor



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

I am making this post to keep 489 Family sponsor EOI up to date. This visa is very limited. It is hard to get update immediately.

It's nice to share your invitation timeline here and provide some expectations for those who is current waiting for the invitation. 

It is anxious during when waiting invitation. So please share your timeline if possible to do so. 

Cheers




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

I was invited for 489 family sponsor. I'll update later. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamsTran (Sep 2, 2016)

Guys, I have been a follower of the forum for some time. I logged my EOT for 489 Visa on 28/8 with 70 points and guess what? I received an invitation on the 1/9. 
I'm super excited now. Gonna apply for 489 while waiting for 189 invite with 60 pts - 2613.


----------



## fedor (Feb 10, 2016)

hai,

I submitted my EOI 0n 23/08/16 FS with 65 points includinding points of relative sponsorship.My occupation is engineering technologist.
Since this is a prorata occupation i dont think i gonna get invitation in near futur


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

fedor said:


> hai,
> 
> I submitted my EOI 0n 23/08/16 FS with 65 points includinding points of relative sponsorship.My occupation is engineering technologist.
> Since this is a prorata occupation i dont think i gonna get invitation in near futur


Don't start by discouraging yourself. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fedor (Feb 10, 2016)

drjengoa said:


> Don't start by discouraging yourself.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


okay mate,

If u dont mind can u please share your time line?


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

drjengoa said:


> I was invited for 489 family sponsor. I'll update later.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk




What is your occupation and could you please share your timeline ? 

Cheers



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

xiaodong said:


> What is your occupation and could you please share your timeline ?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Mechanical engineer
Positive skills assessment 20 Aug 2015
IELTS 10 points February 18 2016
Work experience 15 points 
Age 15 points (40 years) 
EOI 01 April 2016
Points from cousin 10
ITA 489 family sponsor 20 July 2016 
Lodged application 11 August 2016
First contact with CO requesting for more information 25 August 2016 
About going for medicals with family 


Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

drjengoa said:


> Mechanical engineer
> Positive skills assessment 20 Aug 2015
> IELTS 10 points February 18 2016
> Work experience 15 points
> ...


What should I submit to prove my relationship with my brother, so that he can sponsor me. He is permanently residing in Victoria.



Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> What should I submit to prove my relationship with my brother, so that he can sponsor me. He is permanently residing in Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk



You'll just need to show, perhaps family book or birth certificates both of you and your brother that shows same parents name 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> What should I submit to prove my relationship with my brother, so that he can sponsor me. He is permanently residing in Victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


Birth certificates of the two of you showing that you are of the same parent(s). 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

xiaodong said:


> You'll just need to show, perhaps family book or birth certificates both of you and your brother that shows same parents name
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I lost my BC. Is passport copies of both with our parents name mentioned in it sufficient?

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> I lost my BC. Is passport copies of both with our parents name mentioned in it sufficient?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


You can raise a court affidavit to prove it. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

drjengoa said:


> You can raise a court affidavit to prove it.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


Ok. Thank you.



Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## abhisheklal04 (Aug 1, 2016)

My sister just moved to Canberra. My 489 eoi had mentioned postcode of victoria. I received invite for 489 as family sponsored. Now should i give the current address of my sister in Canberra or of Victoria while applying for visa. <br />
<br />
Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

abhisheklal04 said:


> My sister just moved to Canberra. My 489 eoi had mentioned postcode of victoria. I received invite for 489 as family sponsored. Now should i give the current address of my sister in Canberra or of Victoria while applying for visa. <br />
> <br />
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Give that of Canberra. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

get invitation. 60point submitted 8 march electrical engineer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

xiaodong said:


> get invitation. 60point submitted 8 march electrical engineer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Which state? 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> Congrats. Which state?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk




victoria


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wu100200 (May 23, 2016)

EOI on 20/05/2016 and got invited today with 60 points.

I am not sure whether accept it or not cuz I am gonna have another PTE exam soon.

Good luck every 60s. I think all 60s will receive an invitation soon since the total invitation number has been increased 150 in this month.

----

Electrical engineer.


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

It states on the website. I think it is a policy for that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raseen1978 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey guys, If you submit a EOI with 60 or 65 Points for 489 FS, you must have patient, Its simply 2+ years according to current trend, I myself will not recommend 489 because there are my cases whos visa got rejected, if you dont have enough Points try 190/489RSMS, thats the best way, Family sponsorship is going to be tough ahead, here is the link to Australian legislation change, If you caught in the middle, you visa fee going to go for a toss, WARNING BE CAREFUL GOING AHEAD WITH 489FS LINK : Migration Amendment (Family Violence and Other Measures) Bill 2016 – Parliament of Australia


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

xiaodong said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very very much. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

My warm regards to all who gave answers to my request hours ago. May God help us all to succeed in Jesus name, amen. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

Does anyone know how long the processing time for grant after application lodged? No health examination required and all relevant documents uploaded 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

anyonee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustaust (Jul 5, 2016)

*help!!!*



drjengoa said:


> Mechanical engineer
> Positive skills assessment 20 Aug 2015
> IELTS 10 points February 18 2016
> Work experience 15 points
> ...


I have just received the invitation to apply for 489 family sponsored visa. please inform me with the requirements to apply with out any mistake. 

I have prepared sponsor relation documents, 

what kind of health examination required and is it needed to submit it with my application.?
also I will prepare police certificate

friends please inform me with the other requirements.


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

mustaust said:


> I have just received the invitation to apply for 489 family sponsored visa. please inform me with the requirements to apply with out any mistake.
> 
> I have prepared sponsor relation documents,
> 
> ...


Can you share the details?
When did you lodge your EOI and which state?


Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

mustaust said:


> I have just received the invitation to apply for 489 family sponsored visa. please inform me with the requirements to apply with out any mistake.
> 
> I have prepared sponsor relation documents,
> 
> ...


First lodge the application. You'll receive a mail from a Case Officer who will ask you for more information. For the medicals, you may be directed to a certain panel clinic (as done in my country). I called the clinic and mailed to them document sent to me by my Case Officer. I went there with my family for the screening. 
When you get your Case Officer, you'll be told what to do. But first, lodge your application. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mustaust (Jul 5, 2016)

drjengoa said:


> First lodge the application. You'll receive a mail from a Case Officer who will ask you for more information. For the medicals, you may be directed to a certain panel clinic (as done in my country). I called the clinic and mailed to them document sent to me by my Case Officer. I went there with my family for the screening.
> When you get your Case Officer, you'll be told what to do. But first, lodge your application.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


thank you for your support and help friend , You mean that I have to lodge my application without health examination and police certificate, just with sponsorship prove documents and other information related to me and my skill assessment, Is that right?

please provide me with other information if there, since I have no idea about that before?

thanks again


----------



## mustaust (Jul 5, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> Can you share the details?
> When did you lodge your EOI and which state?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


friend, I submitted EOI on first of July and received my application on 27 of September


----------



## roonaqdai (Jul 6, 2016)

I submitted EOI with 60 points under visa 489 for Civil Engineer. Is it that I am so lucky coz I got invitation less than a month, I mean on the third invitation round counting from the lodge date.


----------



## mustaust (Jul 5, 2016)

roonaqdai said:


> I submitted EOI with 60 points under visa 489 for Civil Engineer. Is it that I am so lucky coz I got invitation less than a month, I mean on the third invitation round counting from the lodge date.


congrats man.

did you lodge your visa application please inform me with the requested documents and steps if you dont mind.?


----------



## mustaust (Jul 5, 2016)

Please any one have any information about lodging the visa application for 489 Family sponsor, and the steps .and documents for each step . write in this page to help us..... thanks


----------



## mustaust (Jul 5, 2016)

drjengoa said:


> Mechanical engineer
> Positive skills assessment 20 Aug 2015
> IELTS 10 points February 18 2016
> Work experience 15 points
> ...



Dear friend please inform me with the documents you uploaded when you lodged your 489 visa application for the first time? as soon as you can


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

mustaust said:


> Dear friend please inform me with the documents you uploaded when you lodged your 489 visa application for the first time? as soon as you can




The checklist shows all required documents.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-/Subclass-489-document-checklist-invited-pathway


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mustaust (Jul 5, 2016)

xiaodong said:


> The checklist shows all required documents.
> 
> https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-/Subclass-489-document-checklist-invited-pathway
> 
> ...


I already know this lest, I asked about the steps for lodging the application.


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Lodged EOI for 489 FS on 18th September and got invitation on 28th September.

I know it will be a loooooong wait after applying for visa. Can someone tell me according to the current trend what will be the waiting period for the visa grant after uploading all the documents?

233512


----------



## WilliamsTran (Sep 2, 2016)

Guys, I have just submitted my application for 489 FS and did the medical test the day after. 

Just a quick note that on the online submission page, there are options for you guys to upload all related documents right after lodgement of application. Don't wait till CO contact, save yourself the trouble. There is also a link to eMedical client so that you can generate HAP ID referral letters and go for medical test before CO assigned. 

Cheers and best of luck


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Can someone advice me if my brother in law (wife's brother) who is settled in Victoria can sponsor me.

233512


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

toAustralia said:


> Can someone advice me if my brother in law (wife's brother) who is settled in Victoria can sponsor me.
> 
> 233512


Assuming he's at least 18 years old and an Australian citizen, permanent resident or Eligible New Zealand citizen, then yes he can.


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Maggie-May24 said:


> Assuming he's at least 18 years old and an Australian citizen, permanent resident or Eligible New Zealand citizen, then yes he can.


Thanks for the reply.

He is a permanent resident. Should he be staying in Victoria for any specified number of years? I am asking this because he has just moved to Victoria from NSW.

233512


----------



## xiaodong (Aug 31, 2016)

Electrical Engineering 60points
EOI invitation 14/09/2016
submit on 19/09/2016. All documents 
I done Health examination early this year so I don't need to do again 

Grant 07/10/2016 Brisbane office
Unbelievable. I expect it will take 2 to 3months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

xiaodong said:


> Electrical Engineering 60points
> EOI invitation 14/09/2016
> submit on 19/09/2016. All documents
> I done Health examination early this year so I don't need to do again
> ...


Congrats.. That was fast.

233512


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

I have received invitation for 489FS and will be lodging the visa application in November. But the problem is that my sponsor will be on vacation in december and january. He will not be available in Australia to attend any calls from the CO. I have heard that if the CO is unable to contact the sponsor it may lead to visa rejection.

What should be done in such situation?

Someone please shed some light..


----------



## samy25 (Oct 31, 2012)

xiaodong said:


> Electrical Engineering 60points
> EOI invitation 14/09/2016
> submit on 19/09/2016. All documents
> I done Health examination early this year so I don't need to do again
> ...


congrats.. can you guide allmother thatvwhat doc u submiited to strengthen ur application.


----------



## patuan03 (Nov 8, 2016)

*HI*

I know there was a system errors in September, that was great for all 60s. Any cases got invitation on October and November? Pls share your points and the timeline.
Many thnks.


----------



## patuan03 (Nov 8, 2016)

any one got invitation in Oct or Nov?


----------



## jashbhagat (Sep 20, 2016)

*You will definitely get it*



fedor said:


> hai,
> 
> I submitted my EOI 0n 23/08/16 FS with 65 points includinding points of relative sponsorship.My occupation is engineering technologist.
> Since this is a prorata occupation i dont think i gonna get invitation in near futur


Wait for some time you will definitely get it. It took five months for me to get EOI for Engineering Technologist 233914.


----------



## jashbhagat (Sep 20, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> Can someone advice me if my brother in law (wife's brother) who is settled in Victoria can sponsor me.
> 
> 233512


Yes surely. I have same case and got EOI. Now waiting for visa.


----------



## fedor (Feb 10, 2016)

jashbhagat said:


> Wait for some time you will definitely get it. It took five months for me to get EOI for Engineering Technologist 233914.


thanks mate ,,

Waiting hopefully for this round result


----------



## s1234 (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi All 

I have a quick question, are we allowed to apply for 489 FS while staying in Australia on a 485(TR Visa).


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Can you please suggest on the below

I am planning to apply for 489 FS (Melbourne, Victoria).
Software Engineer (55+10)..Can you please let me know the chances and waiting time.


----------



## sandeshrego (Feb 25, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> Can you please suggest on the below
> 
> I am planning to apply for 489 FS (Melbourne, Victoria).
> Software Engineer (55+10)..Can you please let me know the chances and waiting time.


I am looking for the timeline too.. I have sent you a private message, please do reply,, I am applying for my brother who is an software engineer. I checked in the immitracker, but does not show any specific date on how long the ITA and DG would take,


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

sandeshrego said:


> I am looking for the timeline too.. I have sent you a private message, please do reply,, I am applying for my brother who is an software engineer. I checked in the immitracker, but does not show any specific date on how long the ITA and DG would take,


I have replied

Not sure how to check the timelines for Victoria and what are the chances..also how they select..submit date or point...


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Any invites??


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

Can anyone please confirm if we can do any job including casual jobs to apply for PR after 2 years or we should work only in the skill which we apply for 489


----------



## jagan4u (Dec 4, 2016)

*Hi, Seeking guidance on below for visa subclass 190 and/or 489 (timeline for Invite)*

Background:
261313-Software Engineer (Age - 25, Education - 15, Experience -15 & IELTS - 6.5 overall score i.e. TOTAL=55 points).

I have submitted single EOI on 05-FEB-2017 for Visa types 190, 489 (state/territory) and/or 489 (Family Sponsor). Currently waiting for Invitation. Please advise if this is a good practice or separate EOI for each visa subclass will increase the chances and less turn around time (particularly for 489 FS). 

If i get state sponsor (5 points), it will be 60 points for permanent visa (subclass 190).
I have my sister in Victoria who is ready to sponsor (10 Points), i.e. 65 points for 489 FS, but i would like to try for permanent visa type (190) first..

I would like to know if we have any document or links for finding the process to contact state/territory for seeking help for sponsorship. Appreciate quick help?


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

I believe that we have to create separate EOIs. You can't apply for 190 as Victoria is closed till 30th June.

For 489 FS, it might take more than 6 months for the invite. Not sure about 489 regional. I think job offer is required for this. Also, not sure if the above mentioned closure is for 489 as well.

Lets wait for some experts opinion.


----------



## tejas_dave30 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi All,

I want to know the timeline for my case with 489FS visa :

I have total 70 points in 489. 

ANZSCO Code : 261112(Systems Analyst)

PTE : 10 Points
Exp : 5 Points
Education : 15 Points
Age : 30 Points 
Real Brother(Citizen) in VIC Melbourne : 10 points

Submitted EOI on 27-Jan-2017.

Waiting for an invitation.

Can anyone please tell me how many months it would take approximately?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## jagan4u (Dec 4, 2016)

subinkcyriac said:


> I believe that we have to create separate EOIs. You can't apply for 190 as Victoria is closed till 30th June.
> 
> For 489 FS, it might take more than 6 months for the invite. Not sure about 489 regional. I think job offer is required for this. Also, not sure if the above mentioned closure is for 489 as well.
> 
> Lets wait for some experts opinion.


Thanks for quick reply Subinkcyriac. From which source did you get the info regarding 190 closure for VIC till 30th June? 
489 Regional there is no limit, it is out side of ceiling limit and as per my knowledge it is never closed thorough out the year.


----------



## arjunkumarrreddy (Dec 19, 2016)

hi i applied for 489 FS with 65 points job code 261311(analyst Programmer)

any guess about the time period for getting invitation based on current trends.


----------



## subinkcyriac (Oct 14, 2016)

jagan4u said:


> Thanks for quick reply Subinkcyriac. From which source did you get the info regarding 190 closure for VIC till 30th June?
> 489 Regional there is no limit, it is out side of ceiling limit and as per my knowledge it is never closed thorough out the year.


Please find below the link regarding the ICT apps closure for VIctoria for 190.

https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov....applications-for-ict-occupations#.WJ2gTXqRbAA

Below is one link for the tracker. As per this people are waiting for long for 489 FS. As you said, we might get invite after long wait.. probably, after July....

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc489-family


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

Happy to inform that I got my 489FS visa grant letter today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedor (Feb 10, 2016)

*Congratzz*



toAustralia said:


> Happy to inform that I got my 489FS visa grant letter today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratzz for your achievement:cheer2:

If you dont mind can you please share your occupation code and time line


----------



## toAustralia (Sep 21, 2014)

fedor said:


> Congratzz for your achievement:cheer2:
> 
> 
> 
> If you dont mind can you please share your occupation code and time line




Code: 233512
Mechanical engineer 
Applied for visa on Nov 21 2016
Grant on march 11 2017


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

toAustralia said:


> Code: 233512
> Mechanical engineer
> Applied for visa on Nov 21 2016
> Grant on march 11 2017
> ...


This is fantastic! Congratulations. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sheraz265 (Apr 9, 2017)

Dear,

have you received your EOI?
if yes how long it took?


----------



## nabil65 (Dec 12, 2015)

Really happy to share with you all that I have received my grant on 489FS today from Adelaide GSM , Alhamdulillah  

Application lodged on 1st August 2016. It was delayed mostly because it took really long to get one of the overseas PCC . Don't loose hope, I pray for everyones quick grant.


----------



## fedor (Feb 10, 2016)

nabil65 said:


> Really happy to share with you all that I have received my grant on 489FS today from Adelaide GSM , Alhamdulillah
> 
> Application lodged on 1st August 2016. It was delayed mostly because it took really long to get one of the overseas PCC . Don't loose hope, I pray for everyones quick grant.


congratzzzz buddy..


----------



## nabil65 (Dec 12, 2015)

fedor said:


> congratzzzz buddy..


thanks


----------



## sheraz265 (Apr 9, 2017)

Congrats Dear.


----------



## nabil65 (Dec 12, 2015)

sheraz265 said:


> Congrats Dear.


Thank you


----------



## abhinav19050 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi All,

I had applied for the ICT business analyst under subclass 189 and 190. My query is that can I apply under subclass 489 as my real sister is PR holder and living in Melbourne and her husband is Australian citizenship.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhinav19050 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for the ICT business analyst under subclass 189 and 190. My query is that can I apply under subclass 489 as my real sister is PR holder and living in Melbourne and her husband is Australian citizenship.



DIBP rules say for eligibllity

Be a family member of someone who currently holds a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) or a visa in subclass 475, 487, 495 or 496.

Your sister or her husband do not hold any of these visas so in my opinion you are not eligible to apply
However there may be other rules or interpretation of the above rules under which you could apply so you may like to explore those

Cheers


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> DIBP rules say for eligibllity
> 
> Be a family member of someone who currently holds a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) or a visa in subclass 475, 487, 495 or 496.
> 
> ...


that is for Subsequent entry pathway:

Be a family member of someone who currently holds a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) or a visa in subclass 475, 487, 495 or 496.

Here is the link:

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/489-


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Victor123 said:


> that is for Subsequent entry pathway:
> 
> Be a family member of someone who currently holds a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) or a visa in subclass 475, 487, 495 or 496.
> 
> ...


You are correct 
He is eligible as he meets the criterias

Cheers


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

abhinav19050 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had applied for the ICT business analyst under subclass 189 and 190. My query is that can I apply under subclass 489 as my real sister is PR holder and living in Melbourne and her husband is Australian citizenship.


Sponsor invited pathway

Your sponsor can be your or your partner’s:
parent or step-parent
child or step child
brother or sister (including adoptive or step brother or sister)
aunt or uncle (including adoptive or step aunt or uncle)
niece or nephew (including adoptive niece or nephew)
grandchild or first cousin

Here is the link:

https://www.border.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/489/sponsors-definitions.aspx


----------



## abhinav19050 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Victor,

Thanks. So, it means I can apply under sponsor invited pathway.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

abhinav19050 said:


> Hi Victor,
> 
> Thanks. So, it means I can apply under sponsor invited pathway.


Yes you are same like me.


----------



## abhinav19050 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi Victor,

Great. Request you to check your pm. Sent you my contact details. Be in touch


----------



## bravo5126 (Jul 6, 2016)

newbienz said:


> DIBP rules say for eligibllity
> 
> Be a family member of someone who currently holds a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) or a visa in subclass 475, 487, 495 or 496.
> 
> ...


Hello friends,

Code 261313 Software Engineer
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 58 Average Score
Experience 10 points
Total 55 + 10 point relative
EOI Submiited for 489 SEPT 2016

Is there any chance to get 489 Invitation looking at current prorata situation?


----------



## fedor (Feb 10, 2016)

anyone got invitation today?


----------



## Eviferns (Feb 7, 2017)

Dear all, I have applied to SA 489 in th 1st week of July 2017 for 261111. I have 60 +Ss points. By when can I expect to hear back?


----------



## Manpreet2020 (Oct 15, 2016)

Hi Guys. NEED all of yours expert opinion

I have my medical on Monday at Max Lajpat Nagar. I know what medical test they will conduct
but i have some swelling in my chest bone what it means if i move my right hand upwards i can see the bone coming out little bit . If i will go through the medical, can they reject it because of this?

PLEASE GUYS CAN SOMEONE LET ME KNOW ASAP


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
It's a delight to inform you that I was sent the long-expected golden email yesterday after lodging application since August 2016 for family sponsor visa 489.

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

Manpreet2020 said:


> Hi Guys. NEED all of yours expert opinion
> 
> I have my medical on Monday at Max Lajpat Nagar. I know what medical test they will conduct
> but i have some swelling in my chest bone what it means if i move my right hand upwards i can see the bone coming out little bit . If i will go through the medical, can they reject it because of this?
> ...



hi,

I got my medical done from the same place.
They will perform x-ray and physical examination.
Please consult them regarding your swelling, no one else could tell about this matter except the doctor or the staff present there. if you could get rid of the swelling by medicine or something, then go after u r good.


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

drjengoa said:


> Hello everyone,
> It's a delight to inform you that I was sent the long-expected golden email yesterday after lodging application since August 2016 for family sponsor visa 489.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk



Congratulations buddy.. 

I applied in the same category few days back.
You got your visa after more than a year... m scared !!
what takes u that long? any idea?


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

tusharparashar said:


> Congratulations buddy..
> 
> I applied in the same category few days back.
> You got your visa after more than a year... m scared !!
> what takes u that long? any idea?


I think my case maybe because of my home country. If your country is a safe place you may not have yours this long. 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

drjengoa said:


> I think my case maybe because of my home country. If your country is a safe place you may not have yours this long.
> 
> Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


could you please share your timeline?


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Dear Members,

For Subclass 489 eligible relative sponsor, i have following question

1. can my first cousin sponsor me. His mother is my mother's sister? It is given on Australian government website that first cousin can sponsor 

2. After getting Visa under this category will i have to just live in designated areas or i am also bound to work only in those areas? can i live in designated area and work in metropolitan area of Sydney. 

Regards,
Ni****


----------



## mistertyre (Sep 22, 2017)

Hello guys!

Can anyone confirm that can i apply for subclass 489 Family Sponsored as well as subclass 489 State Sponsored at the same time??? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

NP1980 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. He can sponsor you and you can live any designated area in Australia. 

M not sure about 489 both simulatenously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks victor for your response. 

Regards,
NN


----------



## venkatfcb (Apr 4, 2015)

hi guys need help. Iam waiting for my 489 familsponsor visa grant letter. once i recieve my visa i should live and work in designated area. 

my questions. can i leave in designated area and work in metropolitan area? will they accept this ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

tusharparashar said:


> could you please share your timeline?


Mechanical engineer

Positive skills assessment 20 Aug 2015

IELTS 10 points February 18 2016

Work experience 15 points 

Age 15 points (40 years) 

EOI 01 April 2016

Points from cousin 10

ITA 489 family sponsor 20 July 2016 

Lodged application 11 August 2016

First contact with CO requesting for more information 25 August 2016 

Medicals 21 September 2016

Grant letter: 21 September 2017 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiljohnforever (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi,
I applied for family sponsorship 489 with 65 points Including sponsorship points.Is there any hope for the Invitation?
Occupation -Engineering Technologist
One migration agent told me that pro rata cutoff not applicable to above invitation.'
Is that true?


----------



## chhabra.dkc (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi All,

I am asipiring to apply for Visa under SubClass 489. I have around 5 years of experience as a Business Analyst however my qualification is of a Bachelor in Commerce. Some of the advise I have got my consultants is that this may reduce my work experience by a couple of years when considered by ACS. 

Couple of question to understand 2 scenarios:
Scenario 1: If the ACS doesn't recognise any of my experience i.e. less than 3 years is what they consider for my file - in this case I won't get any points for experience. This would keep my score as 65 points with sponsorship. 

What are the odds in this case? In this case the score is less than cut off for a ICT Business Analyst position - but considering this is 489 - should I still go ahead or there is another route to this.

Scenario 2: If the ACS considers my experience as 3 years or more, in this case I would get 70 points with sponsorship. This looks like a feasible option.

I don't have much or rather any question on the option 2 but all about option 1.

Please advise.


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,

Guys i need an advice on the below.

I have applied for 189 with 65 points ( 261313 ) in august. But seems like there is no hope for 189 (65points) before june.
Therefore i would like to apply for 489(F). My concerns are,

1.will it take more than 1 year to get visa grants for 489.
2. When do we need to pay visa fees if we get an invitation for 489. (its fine with me, if I need to pay the visa fees in the end of the visa process, cos then i can wait for 189 in the same time)

Please advice me on this. Thanks


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

*489 fs*

Anyone waiting for 489 FS grant letter after receiving invite?
i am waiting since september 2017.

Regards,
Tushar Parashar


----------



## mistertyre (Sep 22, 2017)

tusharparashar said:


> Anyone waiting for 489 FS grant letter after receiving invite?
> i am waiting since september 2017.
> 
> Regards,
> Tushar Parashar


Hi Tushar, 
I've been waiting for the ITA since Feb 2017 in subclass-489 Family Sponsored with 65 points. My ANZSCO Code is 261313 Software Engineer as occupation. 

My points raised to 70 last month (Dec 2017) due to work experience and desperately waiting for the ITA now. It seems they did not consider any 489 FS subclass occupation due to pro-rata basis. 

What's your points calculation?


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

mistertyre said:


> Hi Tushar,
> I've been waiting for the ITA since Feb 2017 in subclass-489 Family Sponsored with 65 points. My ANZSCO Code is 261313 Software Engineer as occupation.
> 
> My points raised to 70 last month (Dec 2017) due to work experience and desperately waiting for the ITA now. It seems they did not consider any 489 FS subclass occupation due to pro-rata basis.
> ...


Hi,

It looks like they have tighten up the 489 FS invites. i would recommend you to get more points and apply under 189.
i had 65 points(including FS points) but my occupation was not in pro-rata.


----------



## mistertyre (Sep 22, 2017)

tusharparashar said:


> Hi,
> 
> It looks like they have tighten up the 489 FS invites. i would recommend you to get more points and apply under 189.
> i had 65 points(including FS points) but my occupation was not in pro-rata.


What's your ANZSCO Code and Occupation? Did you receive the ITA or still not?


----------



## tusharparashar (Mar 29, 2017)

mistertyre said:


> What's your ANZSCO Code and Occupation? Did you receive the ITA or still not?


i am an electrical engineer and i got invite on 23 aug 2017
Waiting since 18 sept after lodging my visa and the status is still received.


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

Dear Members,

can you please confirm if there is any fund requirement for Victoria 489 visa subclass . I will be looking at family sponsorship and state sponsorship.

I read on victoria website that we need to show proof of fund equivalent to AUD 40000. Not sure for which visa it applies.

Any response will be appreciated .

Thanks !
NN


----------



## chamil (Dec 25, 2017)

Hi guys. I am an Electrician .Eoi submitted on 3rd jannuary 2018 , with 60 points 489 FS .last few months 489 FS goes to 80 points .anyone has forecast about remaining rounds?


----------



## arun fabregas (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

I applied EOI for 489 fs with 70 points in 25/01/2018 and my occupation code is 263111, can any one suggest me how long it will take for the invite in current scenario and my occupation is in pro rata list


----------



## Mani2246 (Dec 19, 2017)

chamil said:


> Hi guys. I am an Electrician .Eoi submitted on 3rd jannuary 2018 , with 60 points 489 FS .last few months 489 FS goes to 80 points .anyone has forecast about remaining rounds?


Where do you check for the FS invitation rounds?


----------



## Victor123 (May 18, 2017)

Mani2246 said:


> Where do you check for the FS invitation rounds?




It's on Skill Select page where you can see 189 Independent Cutt off for the recent round.

489 Provisional cut off is mentioned below.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

